# The new old toy is here... goodbye, compact



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

My bike has been a 2006 Allez Expert with an Ultegra SL compact and 11-25 cassette. My gf and I are about the same size, we've been looking for a bike for her, and I couldn't pass up a good deal on a 2006 Allez Pro... so I got it. Essentially same E5 Aluminum frame with carbon fork/seat stays, full Dura-Ace 7800 instead of Ultegra 6600. 

Gotta admit the Expert is prettier (silver, and kept the frame in great shape, as opposed to really yellow with a few more scratches, etc), but happy to have the new toy. Except I don't have the cash right now to put a compact on it. So I get a standard with 12-27 cassette now, hope I don't die on these hills (gf will need the compact).

I'm losing 2.3 gear inches according to gerz, how big a deal is that on the low low end? I think as long as it's not hot out I should be able to manage, but on 85+ days I'm going to fall over. And people have said in the past that switching from standard to compact was good on the knees, so wondering how much I have to worry about going the other way.

When I ride, I like there to be hills (a la Pig Farm, 3 Bears, Mt. Diablo).


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

if I did the math correct, your wheel will turn about 6% more per pedal stroke than your compact and 25T cassette, I don't think you will notice it too much.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks. Did my regular short training ride which has both sides of the Pig Farm hill and it was no big deal. But I can see myself falling over on El Toyonal and the summit at Mt. Diablo.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Basically you've lost most of your lowest gear (and probably gained a bit on the upper end). So if you spent much time in your lowest on the compact, you'll probably notice the deficiency.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I tried to only use the 34-25 in emergencies, I think in the long run I can hack it. One funny thing, I'm actually losing top end as well because a 50-11 is actually higher than a 53-12... although it's not like I'm ever using that on something that's not downhill.

So far the "new" bike has been a great ride, although the 10mm shorter stem is more noticeable than I thought it'd be. Also just threw on a Romin saddle, we'll see how that goes.


----------

